# Syatainers and Sortainers



## pruane (Jul 2, 2006)

Im thinking that I might need to get some of these. I am looking for photo's of what you guys pack in there. They seem a bit steep, but if they work they would be worth it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ask WarnerConstInc, he'll lead you the right way.

He has drunken gallons of the green koolaid.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

pruane said:


> Im thinking that I might need to get some of these. I am looking for photo's of what you guys pack in there. They seem a bit steep, but if they work they would be worth it.


I need to find a place that has them in stock so I can put my hands on them. They just don't look all that great to me when I look at them on line. People rave about them so there must be something great about them. They look like over priced plastic boxes to me:whistling


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

i have started using them and they seam to work great as they interlock together, and i have the ct 33 vac so they can be mobile! i have some of there tools so for me they work great for storing them! in my truck as they take up less space, and i can take 1 or 5 at one trip!:thumbsup:

try festoolownersgroup.com and there you will get a better apreciation of them!:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The best thing is being able to build custom sets.

I am slowly putting non-Festool's in these boxes. It really cuts down on trips back and forth. I have been doing a bunck of drywall work now that it is cold out. I am able to put a drop cloth, drywall tools, and what ever else I need, in one sys 4 and I am even able to use it as a step stool to get the ceiling. 

If you want to see some real creative uses go here:http://festoolownersgroup.com/ and seach for systainers.


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

Be careful. That stuff is addictive.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I use on of these


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Here is where I got some inspiration.
Dan Rush travels all over installing kitchens, you should see his kit!!

http://festoolownersgroup.com/festo...p-storage-on-t15-systainer/msg79921/#msg79921


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Leo G said:


> I use on of these


I don't see any green parts
on that Leo?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Here is where I got some inspiration.
> Dan Rush travels all over installing kitchens, you should see his kit!!
> 
> http://festoolownersgroup.com/festool-tools-accessories/top-storage-on-t15-systainer/msg79921/#msg79921


 
...wow, I clicked that link and started looking around....I need to run away...now and fast before I get suckered in...


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

TBF, run fast, its to late for me:no:

DAMN YOU FESTOOL:furious: DAMN YOU TO HELL:furious:

i gotta post some more old stuff on craigslist to feed my addiction:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I use on of these


Thats what i use. Great little tool box. It holds so many random tools it's unreal. Plus it has wheels. Needs a proper tidy up but ya get the idea.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> ...wow, I clicked that link and started looking around....I need to run away...now and fast before I get suckered in...



Yes you do.:thumbsup:

Purane,
what do you need to pack away.

I most likely have a Systainer kit for it.

I have kits for 
Screw gun and screws
painting (brushes, rollers) 
HVLP
Paint masking
drywall finishing
tile setting
Trim carpentry
laminate countertop installation
Window installation,
Plumbing
Electrical

other non festools 
hilti grinders 
hilti TE 7C
makita dustless diamond Saw

they totally change how you work.

I suggest you build a kit for one thing that you do alot of like screw kit.

Craig


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Mine, more tools in it now, this was the first day.


----------



## pruane (Jul 2, 2006)

Yea Charimon. I mostly do trim so I will need a few boxes for my guns, glue hoses hand tools etc. I was looking at Mcfeelys and saw the screw kits in sortainers and I like it. I will put together kits for different tasks like drywall, kitchens etc... I just cant get a good grasp on what i will be able to get in a box or what size to get .


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

you can go to force machinery on rt22 in springfield,NJ they stock systainers there so you can feel them and eye them up!

But dont say we didnt warn you! their addicting!

i started with the screw sortainer, so now i have 2 of them one for brad nails, now i have like 6 of them, the 4 draw sortainer,systainer 4,2,etc. and not to mention the must have tool, the ts 75,or 55 !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Pat,

Godwin has them in stock too.

FWIW, I've had them and sold them off. My personal opinion is that you can get other storage boxes for 1/5 the cost (if not less) that do the same thing.

The stacking feature is a downside for me. I hate having to play "Transformers" with all the latches to get to one damn thing. 

I have one of those Fatmax rolling boxes the other guys are showing above and it is fantastic. For smaller parts, just buy the $16 yellow Stanley boxes at HD with the clear lids. I think I have five or six of them in the truck and have only good things to say about them too.

Festool makes cool stuff, but $100 for a plastic box? C'mon....They are just plastic boxes at the end of the day.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

crovello said:


> I need to find a place that has them in stock so I can put my hands on them. They just don't look all that great to me when I look at them on line. People rave about them so there must be something great about them. They look like over priced plastic boxes to me:whistling



http://www.festoolusa.com/default.aspx
hit where to buy 
there is are shops in Brockton and Fall River listed

I just picked up a box with small bins, not in use yet so have not decided if worth the $ to me. The handle on top of the box is a bit strange with a single box, but if you gang up a few I see how it will work better.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Mine, more tools in it now, this was the first day.


When I first saw this thing in stores, I liked it, but I don't have a trailer...and lifting that beast into the back of my truck is not something I really would like to do....maybe when I get a trailer I will end up with something like that.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> ...wow, I clicked that link and started looking around....I need to run away...now and fast before I get suckered in...


I spent two hours looking... Now I remember why I don't participate too much over at the FOG... But I do like my systainers and my slow but steady accumulation of them for my non-Festools and the one website sells parts...and Colours :jester: OK so I'm sucked in, but I still have a budget and the budget is the king...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a couple of the Sys 1 with the colored boxes. I have screws in one and misc. fasteners in the other.
I have a sortainer for drill stuff, anything related to drilling.
The other sort has all my clamps and hardware/assc. in.

I agree with Greg, the stacking and unstacking can get annoying. 
You just have to figure out how you work and stack them that way.
It will make sense after a bit.

I use them for step stools. Their #1 box is the same height as the bed of my kapex, perfect for supporting work pieces on the ground. 
Real back saver for base/shoe/flooring.


Greg, they are like 75 bucks for a sys4.
I just bought 2 sys 4's and a sys 1 for 10 bucks each!! Guy never put his tools back in them and thought they were silly. 

I didn't even try and talk him down.:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Greg Di said:


> Pat,
> 
> Godwin has them in stock too.
> 
> ...


 
Thats exactly what i do. I have maybe 10 of them stanley boxes i keep anything from a screw sets in, to tiling bits and nail gun nails.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

TBFGhost said:


> When I first saw this thing in stores, I liked it, but I don't have a trailer...and lifting that beast into the back of my truck is not something I really would like to do....maybe when I get a trailer I will end up with something like that.


I have a GMC 2500HD extended cab and flip up the back seat and pop it in there. I still have the whole bed and my boxes for other stuff. It is heavy. But I only have to lift it two feet and slide it in. Fits snug and doesn't move. It eliminates about 12 trips to the truck. :thumbup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

My biggest thing is I have the Stanley Fat Max tool box b/c it is water proof. I can just leave it in the back of the truck, rain or shine...I wish they made more water proof boxes....

I am shooting the upgrade the Ranger by Summer....Full size truck with extended cab with the 3rd door, just because I use the back cab to store alot of things and not having a third door makes it harder.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> I am shooting the upgrade the Ranger by Summer....Full size truck with extended cab with the 3rd door, just because I use the back cab to store alot of things and not having a third door makes it harder.


Give some serious thought to a van instead. No weather worries, gobs of easily accessible storage in the shelves you'll build, and you can even haul a few 4x8 sheets of stock in the center aisle. Hitch a trailer on the back for bulky loads when needed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Try carrying 3 8' tall finished cabinets or 7' tall fireplace surround.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Try carrying 3 8' tall finished cabinets or 7' tall fireplace surround.


I have a 6'x10' open trailer. I think I could probably manage it. 

If not, I'll go home and get the truck. :jester:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

here is my trim kit it is a sys 4 that i have modified. 




they can get heavy and latching and unlatching can be anoying.... the key to that is separate the boxes into tasks. I am going to drop my jigsaw box and keep it in a window kit (strangely the Festool Trion jigsaw meets the criteria of a HEPA saw in the HUD/EPA lead abatement guidelines). I have gone farther than most with the systainer system for tools and kits here is my trailer









Craig


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Go a little overboard there Craig?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> I have a 6'x10' open trailer. I think I could probably manage it.
> 
> If not, I'll go home and get the truck. :jester:


I ain't be have'n no trailer yet. If I do get one it will be enclosed though. Just the opposite of your setup. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I ain't be have'n no trailer yet. If I do get one it will be enclosed though. Just the opposite of your setup. :laughing:


Leo, you would be happy with a 14' tall height one. maybe 16'.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Gonna be tough to get it through bridges around here. :laughing:

Probably a 7x14 should do it. how tall are they anyway. I'm sure the skies the limit, but normal hieght, 7'?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Gonna be tough to get it through bridges around here. :laughing:
> 
> Probably a 7x14 should do it. how tall are they anyway. I'm sure the skies the limit, but normal hieght, 7'?


Some are 6' inside, some are 7'. My 20' is 7' tall.

On a 14' it might be an option to get 7' tall.

7x14' sould do you well Leo. 

I can't beleieve you haul those in the back of your truck.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Try carrying 3 8' tall finished cabinets or 7' tall fireplace surround.


 
BING! I don't want a van....I never have, I don't like the cramped space and usally the hell hole of chaos that every van turns into. I mean, yeah I could get an open trailer but...I dunno...I just don't like vans...

I have carried alot of things on my ranger. In the bed, on the rack.

Plus I like to be able to move my motorcycle around...I guess I could still roll it up into the back of a van tho.... I just don't ever see myself getting one....


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> BING! I don't want a van....I never have, I don't like the cramped space and usally the hell hole of chaos that every van turns into.


Well, the chaos part is up to you. :thumbsup:

Admit it, the only reason your truck doesn't do that is that you don't have the _room_ for it. :laughing:

I drove a truck/fought the van idea for quite a while. But in the end, a friend made me an offer i couldn't refuse on his van, and I went for it. Now, _anything_ I need is on the top layer, easily accessible, and just as easily stored away again at the end of the day.

On average, the switch has gained me an hour of productive time for each workday. And I think it's also made me more credible and gotten me more work when people get a look at how I've dedicated the vehicle.

That last bit doesn't apply in Leo's case--he's definitely committed (or committable) with his setup. But for the average guy with his junk piled in the back seat, it's a total no-brainer. :thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Well, the chaos part is up to you. :thumbsup:
> 
> Admit it, the only reason your truck doesn't do that is that you don't have the _room_ for it. :laughing:


:thumbup:You are 100% correct. I have my set-up posted up in the Vehicle Section of the boards...I have to keep it semi neat to keep things in order and to be able to fit what I need. The times I wish I had more room come few and far between...as far as tool storage. I don't need to carry my table saw and miter saw with me...I don't require them everyday. Maybe one day if I end up ONLY doing trim work then yeah, but still, normally those tools go to a job and stay at that job....

You could be very well right, I remember times when i was like no way, no how am I gonna get that or do this....and with time...I got that and did this.:whistling

http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/post-photo-your-truck-sits-68208/


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I since bought more systainers and sortainers, but this is a pic that I took the week after I got my first few.

Greatest thing since sliced freaking bread.

You can see the top one has my Hilti drill/impact with charger and batteries, sys4 has all drill accessories (twists, augers, holesaws, spades, safety glasses, steppers, and slug busters).

I have a sort-9 divided into wood/drywall/metal/concrete fastners.

The systainers with the coloured boxes are fantastic, I have a few for conduit fittings, wire straps, alarm contacts etc.

Enough blabbering I will post more pics later.

My little setup doesn't hold a candel to Warner's or Craigs setup though.:notworthy


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have the WeatherGuard super boxes. 21 CuFt on either side of my truck. So I have 42 CuFt of tool space and still have a full bed left over. Only my doctor knows if I am fully commit-able.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Mini Systainers, is anyone using them for their pneumatic nails? Those little 23g pins are SOO small. I kind of like the #2 lid on a #4 for pin nailers & stapler.
Or any suggestions for the pins. I know that the ones that came with the Porter Cable are not as well glued as the Cadex ones, and when they get broken they don't load to well into either gun, and the little packs are $$ to have too many broken pieces.

Like the mix of Systainers and Vetro... Still waiting for the vetro to come out in a color to match my boots....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tex, I don't have a 23, but I keep my 18 gauge nails in a sortainer...I really want one of these to pair with my Hilti Gun:


----------

